# [EVGA] EVGA Precision X 16 Released



## zinfinion

*http://www.evga.com/precision/*






Quote:


> The future is now with EVGA PrecisionX 16. This software allows you to fine tune your graphics card, including GPU Clock Offsets, Memory Clock Offsets, Fan Speed, voltage and much more. This latest version of PrecisionX has been revamped with a new GUI, new OSD (On-Screen Display) features, improved voltage and pixel clock control, integrated Steam Achievements and more. True enthusiasts know to go with the number one choice for GeForce overclocking; EVGA Precision X 16.
> 
> 
> GPU, Memory and Voltage Control
> Power Target Control
> Pixel Clock Overclocking - OC your refresh rate!
> Integrated Steam Achievements (Steam Version)
> Frame Rate Target Control
> Custom Fan Control/Fan Curve
> Profiling system allowing up to 10 profiles with hotkey
> Robust monitoring including ingame OSD with 64 and 32bit support
> In game screenshot hotkey supports BMP and JPG formats
> Support for wireless Bluetooth overclocking via custom Android app
> Support for system tray monitoring


BRB IGI Scratch that, Steam version isn't up yet, gotta get mah cheevos.


----------



## DFroN

My Steam updated it last night, I've spent about 10 minutes playing with it so far. I like the new UI but I couldn't get it to boost voltage at all (turn overvoltage on, adjust the slider, hit Apply, overvoltage resets to off and slider back to 0) and Steam still shows you as in-game playing Precision X 24/7 while its running.

Gone back to v4.2.1


----------



## zinfinion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daffron*
> 
> My Steam updated it last night, I've spent about 10 minutes playing with it so far. I like the new UI but I couldn't get it to boost voltage at all (turn overvoltage on, adjust the slider, hit Apply, overvoltage resets to off and slider back to 0) and Steam still shows you as in-game playing Precision X 24/7 while its running.
> 
> Gone back to v4.2.1


LOL at the in-game issue. Bummer about the voltages. Are you running a custom BIOS?

I tweeted Jacob and anyone who had grabbed it before when it was version 15 has access now to version 16. Anyone who didn't will need to wait for Valve to flip switches.


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zinfinion*
> 
> LOL at the in-game issue. Bummer about the voltages. Are you running a custom BIOS?
> 
> I tweeted Jacob and anyone who had grabbed it before when it was version 15 has access now to version 16. Anyone who didn't will need to wait for Valve to flip switches.


I kept 15 installed so I didn't lose my profiles when it was updated







I'm wondering whether keeping these old profiles has anything to do with overvoltage not applying but I haven't had chance to try without them yet.

No custom bios, reference EVGA 780.

Edit: Took the old x15 profiles out of 16 and it didn't make a difference, won't let me overvolt.


----------



## spin5000

I'm still using "EVGA Precision X v4.2.1.2143 [compiled on 15-05-2013 10:49:25]". Just heard of too many issues with the newer versions.

How are people finding this brand new one?...


----------



## pr1me

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> I'm still using "EVGA Precision X v4.2.1.2143 [compiled on 15-05-2013 10:49:25]". Just heard of too many issues with the newer versions.
> 
> How are people finding this brand new one?...


The OSD and Screenshot feature doesn't work with some games (bf4 32/64 Bit), Tomb raider works.
The OSD crash Jriver after a while for some reason.
You can't disable the OSD (only hide/show available)

I reverted back to PrecisionX 4.2.1 with RTSS 6.2 for 64 bit OSD support.
When they will fix it, i'll try again


----------



## pathfindercod

Yeah unfortunately the newest version of this software is junk. Im running a very old version still but have to use its competitor so I can get OSD of my temps etc while in bf4.....


----------



## antonio8

Does this version recognize more than 4 gpu's?


----------



## kx11

screenshot hotkey ?!!

interesting i gotta install that 780 since no one bought it


----------



## DrunkMonk74

OSD function seems to work in some games. Works fine, for example, in MoHW, including the toggle function, but not at all in BF4


----------



## DrunkMonk74

Ok to solve the BF4 OSD issue seems you have to do the following. Once you've started Precision X 16, you'll also notice in your task bar you have an additional EVGA icon. If you hover over it, you'll see it's called " EVGA Precision X 16 Server v5.2.0", as below :



Right click on this and select show. This will open the following box :



Found a thread on the EVGA forums, (http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-PrecisionX-16-m2218090-p2.aspx#2218974) and some guy on there said that this was a list of .exe files that were EXCLUDED from framerate monitoring. Found this really odd as you will notice that BF3.exe, BF4.exe and BF4_x86.exe are listed in there. Surely you'd want to INCLUDE those in monitoring?

So as a test I removed them from there, and OSD started working instantly. Only downside is that even if you remove them and click OK, after a restart it reverts back to what I presume is the default and those three .exe files are back in there. But remove them, and OSD will display. Even the toggle is working fine for me now, (I've assigned INSERT as my toggle key).

Hope this works for others.

EDIT - To stop having to remove these three .exe files after each reboot do the following :

1 - Browse to : C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles (or wherever you installed Precision X 16 to, just get to the profiles folder)
2 - Find the file called "precisionxserver.cfg"
3 - Copy this file to your desktop or another location
4 - Rename the original "precisionxserver.cfg" in C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles to something like "precisionxservercfg.old"
5 - Goto the desktop, or wherever you placed the copy of the file and open it in either Notepad or Worpad
6 - Remove bf3.exe, bf4.exe and bf4_x86.exe" from in there. Then close and save the file.
7 - Copy back the file you've just edited to the location you copied it from, ie. C:\Program Files (x86)\EVGA\PrecisionX 16\Profiles
8 Reboot the PC

Should now work fine for you.

EDIT #2 - Please be aware of the following if you use the above :

"We added it to the exclude list as there was a compatibility issue that caused extreme slow downs, like sub 20 FPS." Taken from a Mod over at the EVGA forums, thread link -> http://forums.evga.com/EVGA-PrecisionX-16-520-bug-report-thread-m2218191.aspx

I'm not seeing drops like that in my FPS when playing BF4, but just a heads up in case anyone does start suffering.


----------



## The Source

They completely changed the menu system. As an old person, I need to be gently eased into change. This kept me confused for some minutes.


----------



## SirWaWa

the old skins do not work right?


----------



## HeLeX63

4.2.1 anyday! The new version sucks! Won't let me overvolt to 1.212, instead it is locked at 1.200, throwing my overclocks out of whack and instability.


----------



## kx11

well this is good i just snapped a massive BMP screenshot @ 6000x2571


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Did anyone have any issues with this version of precisionX and google chrome fonts?

Strange question I know


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Did anyone have any issues with this version of precisionX and google chrome fonts?
> 
> Strange question I know


YES! Luckily I fixed it!

Why EVGA Precision would mess this up in the first place is beyond me!


----------



## TheBlindDeafMute

Gotta love these "true enthusiasts" quotes from companies. True enthusiasts know what to use without the company saying it. I use precision and it works Ok. Not saying there are not better ones out there. But it works


----------



## iSlayer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Source*
> 
> They completely changed the menu system. As an old person, I need to be gently eased into change. This kept me confused for some minutes.


I'm new and I was also very confused. It seems like it could be done better.


----------



## writer21

Overvoltage does not work with my sli 780s acx sc cards?

Any option I need to enable?


----------



## criznit

I really liked the new update but it has one major issue (for me at least) that made me uninstall it. For some reason this tool disables "ctrl +" any number or symbol during gameplay. In FFXIV I have a bunch of items in my hotbar that requires me to press ctrl + a key to activate so that didn't work for me. I hope this gets fixed soon so I can go back to playing with the tool lol.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Did anyone have any issues with this version of precisionX and google chrome fonts?
> 
> Strange question I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! Luckily I fixed it!
> 
> Why EVGA Precision would mess this up in the first place is beyond me!
Click to expand...

How?! I was reformatting my computer and while installing apps, I had this issue. I narrowed it down to either Razer Synapse or PrecisionX 16. Guess the issue was PrecisionX.









How did you fix the issue?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How?! I was reformatting my computer and while installing apps, I had this issue. I narrowed it down to either Razer Synapse or PrecisionX 16. Guess the issue was PrecisionX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fix the issue?


According to the EVGA forums uninstalling doesn't fix it.

The problem seemingly lies with Precision16 removing / modifying a font, speifically "arialbd" (Arial Bold).

So to fix it, just take Arial Bold from another working Windows 7 / 8 / 8.1 system and paste it into your fonts folder and restart. I copied my complete Arial fonts set from Windows 7 to my 8.1 system without any issues (did all of the Arial set just because playing it safe). It fixed all of the dookie EVGA did so I'm happy. Time to use Afterburner I guess


----------



## scorza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How?! I was reformatting my computer and while installing apps, I had this issue. I narrowed it down to either Razer Synapse or PrecisionX 16. Guess the issue was PrecisionX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fix the issue?


My bold fonts in Chrome went squatty and weird and I think I fixed it with DirectWrite flags.

Didn't realize it was because of Precision because LOLWAT?!?!?!


----------



## KingCry

They know about the Voltage Control Bugs and are looking into it.


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> How?! I was reformatting my computer and while installing apps, I had this issue. I narrowed it down to either Razer Synapse or PrecisionX 16. Guess the issue was PrecisionX.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fix the issue?


Firstly re-install EVGA Precision X 15 (Yes I know, only for a moment!)

Then navigate to the install directory and go to fonts. You'll see something similar to arialbd. Copy that font file to your desktop.

Uninstall EVGA Precision X.

Then cut and paste the font file to Windows/fonts

ALL DONE!


----------



## ssgwright

this also crashes vlc media player


----------



## MSim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingCry*
> 
> They know about the Voltage Control Bugs and are looking into it.


That seems to be EVGA story for the past few years. Buggy mobo bios, buggy mouse software and now buggy precision software developed in-house.


----------



## VoodooFarm

So, once they fix the voltage issue, will you be able to download it separately from steam? I don't like stupid program addons and integration, I'd like to keep these types of things seperate. 4.2.1 is fine for me but I'd like to try 16 once they fix voltage.


----------



## error-id10t

That font issue also exists with IE, only seen Chrome mentioned.

Anyhow, you don't need to go looking for it from another computer. Do a search on your Win8.1 (in my case) for that file and pick the one with original date. Throw that into the \font folder and it'll install. Reboot and you're good to go / back to normal.


----------



## Dissolution187

I just installed this and for some reason the in game display does not correctly reflect my voltage set in the program.... it shows me locked at 1.150 volts when I have the volts at 1.230.... not sure if it is a bug or what the issue is but it is really annoying. I like to know if/when the voltage changes and what it changes to in an accurate fashion. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Fullmetalaj0

WARNING!

This software Precision 16 actually has a known bug with the 970s and the 980s that make the cards occasionally crash the graphics drivers even non-overclocked. Every hour or so while playing WoW my screen would go completely black and then recover after about 10 seconds or freeze completely then recover. After doing some googling before i RMA my new 970 I found that uninstalling this solved the issue for a bunch of other people. Behold, 3 days after I have uninstalled it now not a single black screen issue.


----------



## wholeeo

Wow, no wonder one day my fonts on Chrome were extra bold and weird. I thought it was some sort of Chrome update.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Wow, no wonder one day my fonts on Chrome were extra bold and weird. I thought it was some sort of Chrome update.


I'm glad I came into this thread. That font issue was so annoying.


----------



## MonarchX

It still has a TON of issues. I still can't load BF4 while its running and I still get Divinity - Original Sin cursor and ALT+TAB problems, even with the latest versions. Not only is it stolen software, its also really crappy software. They should've stuck to RivaTuner instead of re-making it on their own because they are obviously clue-less how to code.


----------



## mtbiker033

I really don't understand why anyone would use this over afterburner, you guys realize you can use precision skins on afterburner now right?


----------



## Mrshilka

Everything after 4.2 has made me happy I went to Afterburner finally.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I really don't understand why anyone would use this over afterburner, you guys realize you can use precision skins on afterburner now right?


For some reason afterburner won't let my card go above 1.162v. That's why I stick to Precision X 4.2.1.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> For some reason afterburner won't let my card go above 1.162v. That's why I stick to Precision X 4.2.1.


Same here. I cannot make AfterBurner adjust my voltage in any way or manner. It just won't. I am forced to use Precision X 4.2.1. I even asked Unwinder about the voltage issue, but he provided some long answers I couldn't understand, but basically AfterBurner cannot adjust voltage on my card, even though it doesn't use a custom PCB or anything like that.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fullmetalaj0*
> 
> WARNING!
> 
> This software Precision 16 actually has a known bug with the 970s and the 980s that make the cards occasionally crash the graphics drivers even non-overclocked. Every hour or so while playing WoW my screen would go completely black and then recover after about 10 seconds or freeze completely then recover. After doing some googling before i RMA my new 970 I found that uninstalling this solved the issue for a bunch of other people. Behold, 3 days after I have uninstalled it now not a single black screen issue.


I was having it even shut down my entire PC, since uninstalling this I have had 0 problems.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> For some reason afterburner won't let my card go above 1.162v. That's why I stick to Precision X 4.2.1.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Same here. I cannot make AfterBurner adjust my voltage in any way or manner. It just won't. I am forced to use Precision X 4.2.1. I even asked Unwinder about the voltage issue, but he provided some long answers I couldn't understand, but basically AfterBurner cannot adjust voltage on my card, even though it doesn't use a custom PCB or anything like that.


strange and that makes total sense then! I am using a skyn3t bios on both my cards and I can set up to 1.21v in afterburner.


----------



## bvsbutthd101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> strange and that makes total sense then! I am using a skyn3t bios on both my cards and I can set up to 1.21v in afterburner.


I'm using the skyn3t revision 4 on my 780 classy but it still won't let me go above 1.162v in afterburner.


----------



## mtbiker033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bvsbutthd101*
> 
> I'm using the skyn3t revision 4 on my 780 classy but it still won't let me go above 1.162v in afterburner.


oh man sorry to hear that, now I understand!!


----------



## Dissolution187

I am so confused by all of this. I can go past 1.212 v in the new Precision X yet when I game it doesn't show the correct voltage in the on screen display....


----------



## Gattlin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtbiker033*
> 
> I really don't understand why anyone would use this over afterburner, you guys realize you can use precision skins on afterburner now right?


+1 AB for the win. I tried Precision a couple of time always some sort of issue going on AB just works but Riva can be a tad buggy at time on certain games. But but I run 580 sli at stock voltages and use AB for temp monitoring, fps and fan control.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Not a fan of this new UI.


----------



## Dissolution187

My problem with AB is that it doesn't allow me to go past 1.212 volts.


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> My problem with AB is that it doesn't allow me to go past 1.212 volts.


Same here! I could never go above 1.212V. Now I am on 1.230 to 1.244 (set to 1.250V in EVGA) but when Idle it goes to 1.275V, then when under load it fluctuates between 1.230 to 1.244. I am now able to run my card at 1254MHz instead of 1202.

Hehe


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Same here! I could never go above 1.212V. Now I am on 1.230 to 1.244 (set to 1.250V in EVGA) but when Idle it goes to 1.275V, then when under load it fluctuates between 1.230 to 1.244. I am now able to run my card at 1254MHz instead of 1202.
> 
> Hehe


That is awesome!! I am currently pushing 1.291 v and having absolutely no temp issues. It may degradate the lifespan of my card, but ultimately I will be selling it at some point anyways to get a 980 classy. I am currently at +181 core and +400 mem at the voltage above. So far it is very stable. I have tried to test a few games and everything looks good. Temps get to about 72ish tops.


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> That is awesome!! I am currently pushing 1.291 v and having absolutely no temp issues. It may degradate the lifespan of my card, but ultimately I will be selling it at some point anyways to get a 980 classy. I am currently at +181 core and +400 mem at the voltage above. So far it is very stable. I have tried to test a few games and everything looks good. Temps get to about 72ish tops.


Nice. My temps max out at 67C, but usually hover at around 63C at MAX LOAD with 100% fan speed.

I don't think 1.230 to 1.244V would degrade it that much anyway. I know that anything above 1.250 for 24/7 use requires water cooling for longevity reasons as well as overclocking and voltages increased to over 1.300V.


----------



## bittbull187

using 1.262v 24/7 for my 1280/3500 oc 780 classy


----------



## Seid Dark

I understand the reasons why complete overhaul was done to Precision X but is there any reason to upgrade from 4.21? I briefly tried X16 but didn't like the new UI at all.


----------



## MonarchX

Could someone please upload the default skin for EVGA Precision X 16? I don't want to install the whole thing to mess with my MSI AB stuff.


----------

